# Alternate way to ftp from original xbox to PC using normal lan cable.



## philipx99 (Oct 12, 2017)

*For xbox side.
*
You need a Normal Lan cable not crossover cable connect from xbox to your router. For those having problem, you need to configure firewalls and Anti virus properly. Make sure that your Router is working and connected to internet. I using XBMC but you can use evolutionx, unleashx or even your xecuter bios network setting (FTP username and password is different, please take note) to connect. For this, I will user XBMC network settings and make sure that the "DHCP" connection is set. And also make sure your router assign a IP address and display on your xbmc network address. Take note of the IP address.

For PC side using windows 10
2) Connect your PC with normal lan cable to the same router that xbox connect. Also make sure your PC is connected online successfully. If you can connect to internet mean it will work. Load the latest flashfxp. You can use other ftp program but I prefer flashfxp.

Configure below using site manager. 

Connection type set to ftp. 
Address set to the xbox address. 
Port set to 21. 
Login Type set normal.
User name:xbox
Password:xbox 

Once everything is set, click apply and connect. FTP thru DHCP should connect from PC to your xbox successfully.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 12, 2017)

philipx99 said:


> *For xbox side.
> *
> You need a Normal Lan cable not crossover cable connect from xbox to your router. For those having problem, you need to configure firewalls and Anti virus properly. Make sure that your Router is working and connected to internet. I using XBMC but you can use evolutionx, unleashx or even your xecuter bios network setting (FTP username and password is different, please take note) to connect. For this, I will user XBMC network settings and make sure that the "DHCP" connection is set. And also make sure your router assign a IP address and display on your xbmc network address. Take note of the IP address.
> 
> ...


That isn't a alternate way thats just the normal way of doing it if you're too lazy to set up a static ip.


----------



## philipx99 (Oct 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> That isn't a alternate way thats just the normal way of doing it if you're too lazy to set up a static ip.


This method is using both normal straight lan cable for both Xbox and Pc connected thru router using only dhcp network configuration not static ip to do FTP transfer between pc and Xbox. Previously is using cross over cable using for Xbox to pc but Xbox and pc is configure using static ip for FTP to work.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 12, 2017)

philipx99 said:


> This method is using both normal straight lan cable for both Xbox and Pc connected thru router using only dhcp network configuration not static ip to do FTP transfer between pc and Xbox. Previously is using cross over cable using for Xbox to pc but Xbox and pc is configure using static ip for FTP to work.


There is a thing called Auto MDIX.


----------



## philipx99 (Oct 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> There is a thing called Auto MDIX.


That why I am saying crossover cable is not necessary for my method.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 12, 2017)

philipx99 said:


> That why I am saying crossover cable is not necessary for my method.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Crossover cables are not necessary for all methods that is what im trying to say.


----------



## philipx99 (Oct 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Crossover cables are not necessary for all methods that is what im trying to say.


Agreed. In short, xbox connected to router using DHCP setting directly. Pc connected to router directly. Connection done by FTP program using normal lan cable. Connection establish.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 12, 2017)

philipx99 said:


> Agreed. In short, xbox connected to router using DHCP setting directly. Pc connected to router directly. Connection done by FTP program using normal lan cable. Connection establish.


That will lose some speed tho because it isn't a true 1 to 1 connection.


----------



## philipx99 (Oct 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> That will lose some speed tho because it isn't a true 1 to 1 connection.


I never face any speed different as I am using fibre. Most importantly,all type of file can transfer successfully. Regards.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 12, 2017)

philipx99 said:


> I never face any speed different as I am using fibre. Most importantly,all type of file can transfer successfully. Regards.


Im meaning transfer speed from the pc to the xbox.


----------



## philipx99 (Oct 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Im meaning transfer speed from the pc to the xbox.


What you say may be true but it still depending on your fibre speed. All data File communicate and sent in between router and pc and Xbox.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 12, 2017)

philipx99 said:


> What you say may be true but it still depending on your fibre speed. All data File communicate and sent in between router and pc and Xbox.


It doesn't because when transfering files locally you don't even use your fibre connection.


----------



## Rocky5 (Oct 12, 2017)

You won’t lose any speed :/ the max speed the Xbox can do is 11MB/s. Modern ( as in the last god knows how many years ) PCs are gigabit Ethernet just like routers.
( even WiFi you won’t lose anything )

The only way you can reduce the transfer speed of the Xbox is to use a WiFi adaptor in AP mode, as this has to half the bandwidth.
( this is on the Xbox not the PC )


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 12, 2017)

Rocky5 said:


> You won’t lose any speed :/ the max speed the Xbox can do is 11MB/s. Modern ( as in the last god knows how many years ) PCs are gigabit Ethernet just like routers.
> 
> The only way you can reduce the transfer speed of the Xbox is to use a WiFi adaptor in AP mode, as this has to half the bandwidth.


For me it did slow it down but maybe because im not using a high end router.


----------



## philipx99 (Oct 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> It doesn't because when transfering files locally you don't even use your fibre connection.


Maybe you are right and maybe there are few method to connect to Xbox. Regards.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkGabbz said:


> For me it did slow it down but maybe because im not using a high end router.


What is your speed?


----------



## Rocky5 (Oct 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> For me it did slow it down but maybe because im not using a high end router.


I don’t have nor ever had an high end router, I use the default super hub that’s supplied by my BB supplier.

Downloading on your PC, browsing the web eg... and transferring stuff to the Xbox will slow it down, but thats because it has to share the bandwidth with other tasks.

Personally I use Ethernet to my router and the Xbox is on a WiFi dongle in AP mode, I get about 5.46MB/s max because of it. This does me fine as I only transfer stuff I’m working on and they are relatively small.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 12, 2017)

Rocky5 said:


> I don’t have nor ever had an high end router, I use the default super hub that’s supplied by my BB supplier.
> 
> Downloading on your PC, browsing the web eg... and transferring stuff to the Xbox will slow it down, but thats because it has to share the bandwidth with other tasks.
> 
> Personally I use Ethernet to my router and the Xbox is on a WiFi dongle in AP mode, I get about 5.46MB/s max because of it. This does me fine as I only transfer stuff I’m working on and they are relatively small.


I mostly ftp games where i get 4MB/s max over the router and 9-10MB/s directly.


----------



## Rocky5 (Oct 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> I mostly ftp games where i get 4MB/s max over the router and 9-10MB/s directly.



Then you have an issue, as that’s not right.

Even if your router was old and only supported 100mbs you would still get max speed.
( 56MB/s give or take a few MB max with 100mbs )

Your router is doing something, it could have the media priority crap turned on that makes specific data higher priority than others for bandwidth.
( this is usually on so folk stream media get the high bandwidth if there are a lot of connection )


----------



## driverdis (Oct 12, 2017)

Pretty much all network cards in the last 10 years support auto crossover. Plugging it straight into the Xbox works fine or a switch can be used. There is no performance difference between the two as the Xbox itself will bottleneck way before any switch or router will. Anything on lan will transfer at the same speed using a router over a switch since the router is basically a switch that hands out IP addresses via DHCP when talking to other devices on LAN.


----------



## relminator (Oct 12, 2017)

You don't need a crossover cable on an xbox to pc connection these days(assuming you have a 2006 and later pc).  I use a normal cable myself. 11 mbps via filezilla.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2017)

10 year old laptop with hardware made in 2007 and late 2006.
11 MB/s on Filezilla both bridged and normal network.


----------

